# Backpack contents for skiing



## billski (Jan 17, 2012)

The packs I see skiers wearing, especially going tree skiing don't seem to have much in them.  I bring a boatload of stuff to prepare for an injury, rescue and overnighter.  

What assumptions are made before packing? What incidents are you preparing for?  Is it sufficient?  Why?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you carry ropes and flares?  

Where exactly do you plan on spending the night?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Do you carry ropes and flares?
> 
> Where exactly do you plan on spending the night?



Bingo!  If i'm at a ski area,  pretty much there isn't anything I bring with me that won't fit in one of the pockets of either my coat or pants.  These days, from a safety perspective, a cell phone and a partner to ski/ride with are about as much as one really needs.  If you fall and hurt yourself to the point where you can't reach your phone or physically call out to the person(s) that your skiing with, chances are that all the medical gear one might have in a pack will be useless, since you won't be able to access it, and you're friends probably won't know that you have it.  The only the time that I bring a backpack with me would be if i'm bringing my DSLR camera out on the mountain with me that day.

If one is going backcountry - different story though.  Then the boyscout adage of "be prepared" applies


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Do you carry ropes and flares?
> 
> Where exactly do you plan on spending the night?



Didn't your debate team teach you not to answer a question with a question?  :roll:
This isn't rhetoric  :roll:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 17, 2012)

If I have a backpack with me, it will contain a large volume of booze- typically margaritas that will take hair off your chest, or put some on.  Add at least a six pack and a flask of whiskey.


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Bingo!  If i'm at a ski area,  pretty much there isn't anything I bring with me that won't fit in one of the pockets of either my coat or pants.  These days, from a safety perspective, a cell phone and a partner to ski/ride with are about as much as one really needs.  If you fall and hurt yourself to the point where you can't reach your phone or physically call out to the person(s) that your skiing with, chances are that all the medical gear one might have in a pack will be useless, since you won't be able to access it, and you're friends probably won't know that you have it.  The only the time that I bring a backpack with me would be if i'm bringing my DSLR camera out on the mountain with me that day.
> 
> If one is going backcountry - different story though.  Then the boyscout adage of "be prepared" applies



Thanks.  My question stands.  What do people put into these packs?  So far all I hear is an SLR.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 17, 2012)

billski said:


> Thanks.  My question stands.  What do people put into these packs?  So far all I hear is an SLR.



Jerky


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> If I have a backpack with me, it will contain a large volume of booze- typically margaritas that will take hair off your chest, or put some on.  Add at least a six pack and a flask of whiskey.



Napkins too?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Napkins too?



I learned a very valuable lesson. 

BTW- How do you keep your backpack safe?


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 17, 2012)

Water (camelback)
Couple tools (leatherman, bike wrench tool that fit binding screws / parts)
Few ziplocks to cover anything that might get wet in r^%$
Eye drops for contacts
Granola bar
Very small first aid (bandaids for ski edge cuts etc.)
Extra neck gator
"Safety" gear
Tons of Nicorette
Maybe a flask of Scotch, but not often
Maybe spare gloves, spare hat
Duck tape
handful of zipties

And that's just a small backpack weighing 4lbs at most without water.

At big resorts I'll play sherpa and wear a large pack. I'll carry food, extra clothes and whatever for others plus the above. Once I did get bent as the courtesy was abused by friends at Whistler after a first tracks breakfast where they raided the buffet for muffins, bagels, and all sorts of other food for lunch. That day I purposely took some fantastic falls onto my back and then over exaggerated the tumbling motion as if filming a stunt for a movie. Payback was multiple ziplocks filled with unidentifiable baked goods / mush. 

I just haven't ever minded wearing a pack and in fact have felt it balances me out a bit on skis. If its too full though some lift chairs suck.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a Dakine, touring pack that I use.  When I am away from my home hill, I pack the following.

Camelback (70 or 100 oz)
Snacks: usually a few cliff bars and maybe some trail mix
camera
Multitool
extra hand/toe warmers for the wife and kid

It's usually a pretty slim pack.  I mainly cary it for the water as I like to drink a lot.


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 17, 2012)

Never skied with a backpack, and not sure I ever would. I feel no need to have anything more than what I can fit in my pockets (keys, cell phone) for inbounds skiing. I don't do any backcountry skiing, but that would certainly require different preperation. I have friends that occasionaly ski with a backpack, but only to carry beer if we are planning on drinking on the mountain.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 17, 2012)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I have a Dakine, touring pack that I use.  When I am away from my home hill, I pack the following.
> 
> Camelback (70 or 100 oz)
> Snacks: usually a few cliff bars and maybe some trail mix
> ...



I carry all of these things too.  But they all fit in pockets.  Except the water which I run in and drink rather than carry.
.....and jerky.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't see the need for a backpack with any of the side country skiing I'll be doing in the east.  Only time I've wished I was wearing a pack is when hiking is involved, such as the Chin at Stowe.  That's just for carrying the skis though.  Doubt I'd have anything in the pack except a spare set of goggles in case the ones on my head fog up.


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2012)

I used to carry my wallet, cell phone, keys, stuff i didn't wantt o leave in the lodge. if it's between temps; bring a baclava or neckwarmer, some snacks, glove liners, glove warmers. If I'm in media mode, camera or video camera.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 17, 2012)

On the East coast in bounds I never wear a pack.  

When I went to Utah I wore a a pack every day, but mainly for the water bladder at altitude.

Backcountry I do were my pack.  I carry some first aid stuff, water, some food, and a extra pair of gloves, necky, ect....  On the way up it carries my helmet goggles and jacket, as I get pretty warm skinning.  On the way down it carries the skins and I put on the jacket, helmet goggles.

I have always had full service on my Cell everywhere I have ever gone, so that is my most important tool.


----------



## AngryHugo (Jan 17, 2012)

if I'm going out-of-bounds, two things I always make sure to have in my backpack are a small roll of duct tape and travel-size roll of TP.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 17, 2012)

It depends on the day.

If I'm just skiing a NE mountain I'll leave the pack at home and carry a cell phone, whistle and multi-tool in my coat.

If I'm at a larger resort where I'll be an hour or more away from a lodge I'll wear the pack and fill it with anything I might wish I had later (water, protein bar, dry mittens, balaclava, chemical heat, powder straps and goggles for the opposite light of what I'm currently wearing).

Out of bounds and where required I add the beacon.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 17, 2012)

never carried a backpack


----------



## vdk03 (Jan 17, 2012)

The only time I carry a pack is if I am riding backcountry.  Even then I've been know to leave it at the bottom of the slides. At the resorts I can fit everything I need in my pockets (wallet, multi-tool, phone, and occasionally a point and shoot).


----------



## Glenn (Jan 18, 2012)

For myself, I don't see a need for a pack when skiing at a typical resort.


----------



## David Metsky (Jan 18, 2012)

AngryHugo said:


> if I'm going out-of-bounds, two things I always make sure to have in my backpack are a small roll of duct tape and travel-size roll of TP.



They're the same thing.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 18, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> BTW- How do you keep your backpack safe?



Glock,
just kidding


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't carry a pack very often, usually only if i'm going to be in the sidecountry.  Most stuff I carry fits in my jacket and pants.  Wallet, keys, cellphone, multi-tool, balaclava, lock, chapstick, flask full of Jaeger or Jameson, and sometimes a safety meeting kit.  Recently, I cut up an Absorber (similar to a sham-wow) and I keep a small piece in my pocket.  It's great for getting snow and moisture out of your goggles if you happen to yardsale it.  Just make sure to keep it in a warm pocket.  Doesn't do much good if it's frozen.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 19, 2012)

dont think a pack is really needed anywhere in the east lift service....

when i skin, i do carry a few extra dry layers, water, helmet, towel, bars....pack stays inside when i'm done skinning and using the lifts...

if i've boozed heavy the night before, i will put a slim small camelbak under my shell for hydration..


----------

